# OMG...this time's for real!!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK boys, time to get in your pickup and get your a** down to Cabela's and load up on some more G&A! Them **** East coast liberals and West coast fairies went and put Obama back in office. This is for real.. I know...the NRA told me so...that this time he ain't going to mess around...our guns are as good as GONE! I drove by Sportsman a little earlier today and the folks were lined up out the door. The old 5K rounds you stashed away last time these pinko's won simply ain't going to last a life time. And guns...I recommend at least 6 or 8 pistols (5k rounds for each), nine rifles...all with pistol grips, and four or five shotguns with high capacity magazines! I am a telling you boys, the end is here, time is running out...you buy NOW!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't happen to have stock in Sportsmans or Cabela's do you?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

O*-- _O\ -8/- Atta Boy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just sold all mine today, don't want any of those nasty things around when the brown shirts come to take them away :roll:


----------

